# Red Cross Boat Launch Pymatuning



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

Have a kayak and been launching at Wilson Rd launch & fishing the stump fields west / southwest of Clark Island. Anyone ever launch at Red Cross (by sailing club), it'll be 1/3 rd of what I'm now paddling. Wondering if it's deep enough, going to check it out next time at lake.


----------

